# That's a mouthful



## sezar

Merhaba!

Dün bir yerde "*That's a mouthful!*" diye bir şey gördüm ancak ne kadar aradımsa da ne anlama geldiğini bulamadım. Aslında bazı anlamlar çıkarmaya çalıştıysam da olmadı; yani bana çok saçma geldi. Eğer yardım ederseniz çok mutlu olurum. Şimdiden teşekkürler


----------



## maviliazman

Burada "mouthful"un birkaç anlamı var. 
Nerede gördüğünüzü de yazarsanız belki yardımım dokunabilir.


----------



## sezar

Bunu bir altyazı olarak okudum altyazıda şuna cevap olarak söylenmiş:

-If I put my mind to it, there is nobody in the world who wouldn't fall for me!
-Oh, that's a mouthful.


----------



## maviliazman

"İyi laf ettin" gibi bir şey olmalı.


----------



## TekYelken

Merhaba,

Burada* "Büyük laf ettin! *" anlamında kullanılmış sanırım. 

Bizde bu kullanım biraz farklı galiba; *Büyük lokma ye, büyük konuşma!* derler mesela.


----------



## sezar

Teşekkürler


----------



## kalamazoo

Well, I can't follow all the Turkish here, but "you said a mouthful" is often equivalent to saying "You're completely right about that."


----------



## macrotis

*Maviliazman* gave a good expression. Also, "iyi/doğru dedin."


----------



## TekYelken

Thanks for the correction, kalamazoo. 

Here is a link:
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/mouthful?fromRef=true

_4. Informal _. a spoken remark of great truth, relevance, effectiveness, etc.: _You said a mouthful! _


----------



## makme

*4*. *say a mouthful*_ American English__ informal_ to say a lot of true and important things about something in a few words

by the way 

we formed a new blog with our people from different parts of the words. please visit and be part of our comminity

while u r there, please help us to keep bringing hot learning stuff by clicking on googl ads

makme3.blogspot ( there is www and .com at the end and in the beginning but system dont allow me to write whole name )


----------

